# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  سلام ، هر کی میخواد کار خیری کنه خواهشا به سوال من جواب بده .خواهشا

## aliform

یه مدتی بود که تو همسایه هامون یه wifi بدون رمز بود و من بیشتر اوقات از اون استفاده میکردم و حالا به شک افتادم و خواب و خوراک ندارم که نکنه که هکر بوده تمام اطلاعاتمو به سرقت برده ولی من انتی ویروس فعال داشتم ولی هر دفعه که به اینترنت وصل میشدم پیام آنتیویروس یه پیام با محتوای remote IP میداد تورو خدا کمک کنید اینه که ایا اون تونسته به کامپیوترم دسترسی پیدا کنه و فیلم برداره؟؟؟ و چیکار میتونه بکنه ایا میتونه webcam رو بدون این که من بدونم روشن کنه و فیلم برداره؟(وب کم من یه فلش داره هر وقت روشن بشه اونم روشن میشه .(یعنی میتونه کاری بکنه که اون روشن نشه و فیلم برداه وهیچ برنامه ای هم باز نشه))؟؟ ؟؟؟؟ تورو خدا کمکم کنید.... ایا این کار به اسانی با یه نرم افزار یا یه مد نویسی انجام میشه یا طرف باید حرفهای باشه؟؟؟؟

----------

